
George Soros Prepares to Trade Cryptocurrencies - vthallam
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-04-06/george-soros-prepares-to-trade-cryptocurrencies-as-prices-plunge
======
RcouF1uZ4gsC
That might not be good news for Cryptocurrencies. Soros is famous for
devastating the British Pound [https://priceonomics.com/the-trade-of-the-
century-when-georg...](https://priceonomics.com/the-trade-of-the-century-when-
george-soros-broke/)

he might be seeing a good opportunity to make money doing the same to some
cryptocurrencies.

------
lordnacho
It's a number that moves up or down, and you can wager on which of the two it
does.

Soros has historically been good at guessing this kind of thing, so why
wouldn't he be interested in this one? I've not read terribly much of his
writing, but in the Alchemy of Finance he seems to be happy to punt on pretty
much anything that he can form an opinion on.

------
dopamean
I would have guessed that cryptocurrency market was a bit too small for
someone like Soros.

~~~
acct1771
Review the market caps.

Also, much more than one coin exists.

